# 180 gallon stocking list



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

ok so im back with a list of fish that i want. i have researched all of them. im finially setting up my tank and have everything. and the rocks are set up with open room with hiding spots. heres the list:
2-ocellaris clowns
2-black and white clowns 
4-bangaii clardinals
4-firefish
2-flame angels
1-yellow tang
1-brisletooth tang
1-naso tang
2- bubble tip anemones
that is the fish i really want then the usual clean up crew. now i have two fish in question to add
1-powder blue tang
1-midas blenny
any advise?suggestions?is this a good or bad list? i will add the tangs last at the same time and add fish slowly .i would love to have everyfish on this list and i have set up everything to accomidate them and make them happy.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I would not put 2 Angel fish in a tank that small, they will kill each other. But, the others look good.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> I would not put 2 Angel fish in a tank that small, they will kill each other. But, the others look good.


 even if they are a pair


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You got a male and a female? Right on.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> You got a male and a female? Right on.


 my grandfather who had a tank set up for like 10 years has a pair and i was going to buy the pair from him. can i still have the powder blue and blenny?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea, you can have those fish also. I'd have a big skimmer and or a huge sump to help clean up the nutrients that will be in there. But, go for it.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Yea, you can have those fish also. I'd have a big skimmer and or a huge sump to help clean up the nutrients that will be in there. But, go for it.


 thanks alot reef youv helped me alot


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

jesus52 said:


> ok so im back with a list of fish that i want. i have researched all of them. im finially setting up my tank and have everything. and the rocks are set up with open room with hiding spots. heres the list:
> 2-ocellaris clowns
> 2-black and white clowns
> 4-bangaii clardinals
> ...


The Bangaii's might get aggressive and kill each other off until there are only two left. Or they might not because this is quite a large setup. The firefish WILL jump out of the tank. That is what they do. I think that in a 180 you can get away with two angels, since they are dwarfs and there is a lot of room. 

I think that the powder blue and the naso tang are a bad idea. They are hard to keep fish that are very susceptible to disease and tend not to be the best eaters in captivity. I would probably steer clear of them myself and try the hardier species, such as a hippo tang.


----------



## cpwebsite (Dec 9, 2012)

Even if they've hanged together for years, theirs always a chance they will turn on each other and fight.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Powder Blue is a toughy to a degree, but not the Naso Tang. Those are pretty good once you get them acclimated.


----------



## jesus52 (May 27, 2012)

anyone have experience with a long spine urchin. i question having one with shrimp and anenmones in the tank but i would like more opinions.


----------

